

From M.S. Patients, Outcry for Unproved Treatment - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/health/29vein.html

======
tokenadult
An earlier article about this medical procedure was posted by pg,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1257229>

so I thought I should post a follow-up.

